# Optional Wood Steering Wheel for '67 GTO



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone please show me a correct optional sport wood steering wheel for a 1967 GTO? I've seen different styles including with the open spokes/ribs, white dots, etc. and I am not sure which is factory and/or aftermarket. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Can someone please show me a correct optional sport wood steering wheel for a 1967 GTO? I've seen different styles including with the open spokes/ribs, white dots, etc. and I am not sure which is factory and/or aftermarket. Thanks for any help on this.



Ozzie -- as shown in the picture, make sure the wheel has four rivets on the back of the spokes. Good luck.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen. Gator67, mine is very close to yours. Is yours 16 inches wide and about 7 inches deep?

Ppurfield001, I have the 4 rivets on the back of each spoke.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is my steering wheel that just arrived. Aside from the welds, how close does it look to an original 1967 GTO wood steering wheel?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Here is my steering wheel. Aside from the welds, how close does it look to an original 1967 GTO wood steering wheel?



Looks close to me.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

I just hope it works.


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have the wheel here right now, so I can't measure it. I did have a reproduction wheel from Parts Place that looked like the one in your photo. Measurements were the same. The only difference was that the repro had the rivets ground down and polished over. If I looked close at the repro, I could also see where the plastic pieces on the wheel were joined together. Overall, nice looking piece though. Good luck.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Gator67. It's a lot of fun restoring my '67 and trying to get her in proper shape again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the second best looking wood wheel I've seen!


----------



## Coledog (Aug 21, 2021)

Gator67 said:


> Here you go.


Question, if you find one that is a little rough on the wood, are they easily refinished and stainable?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes. Send them to Mike.









Steering Wheels by Mike - Contact


Steering Wheels by Mike, Katy




www.steeringwheelsbymike.com


----------



## Coledog (Aug 21, 2021)

Ozzie said:


> I just hope it works.


Did you get your wheel off of EBay? Looking for one!


----------

